# Anyone from Michigan?



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm from Michigan. I've been away for the past five years, but I'm moving to Grand Blanc this month. I plan to get a season pass to Mt. Holly since I'll live 10 minutes away from there. I usually hit up schuss around x-mas, but plan to hit up boyne this year instead. I'm a newb at rails myself, but plan to work on getting better this season.


----------

